# Parade riders anyone? Do you decorate?



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

I just came home from riding in my 1st Christmas parade in our lil town. I loved it!! I even think my Sugar, my mare, knew where she was and showed me a new prance step I never even knew she had! Talk about getting into the spirit of things, she was just awesome.

I didn't know till the last minute last night that I was even going to be able to ride in the parade and not have to work. I had very little time to run to the dollar store and grab a few decorations for our horses to wear. Not even sure if they would wear anything or not, lol. They wore it all and with no problems, bells too. 
I got a stocking cap with the word "NICE" on it and put that on top of my cowgirl hat. I got DH a stocking cap with the word "NAUGHTY" on it and that went on top of his cowboy hat. We really enjoyed it all today. Even the temp. couldn't have been better.

Already can hardly wait until another parade. 

So now I'm curious, do any HT's on here ride the parades? 
If so, do you decorate your horses, mules or what have you??? 
I'd love to see pic's and maybe gather a few ideas...if you don't mind?

Will post my Sugar's Christmas pic. as soon as dial up allows, lol
:hobbyhors


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

Here's my quickly Christmas decorated Sugar. She kind'a has a head shy attitude, but she let me put the antlers on her and wore them just fine.







[/IMG]


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I've never done a Christmas parade, but when I was a teenager in 4-H, I rode in the parade after the county fair I had competed in. I wore my show clothes, since I was showing that weekend, and a girl a few years younger than me (who was riding in the parade too) asked about my "jockey costume":shocked:


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I didn't ride in the parades but used to love to watch the rodeo parades every year ... Sheridan, WY rodeo ... Crow Fair ... 

Incredible Native American regalia. Here is one photo and for those with FB access, here is a link to a FB page for a friend of mine in WY who is a professional photographer.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.377738053053.192301.376956153053&type=3


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My kids (and me in the middle) in a Christmas parade years ago when we lived in Arizona. Polo wraps in Christmas colors, garland, reindeer antlers and santa caps for the horses and they also had lots of glitter: on their hooves, manes, tails and muzzles. You can't see the glitter in the picture but you could when the sun hit them.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Oh boy...I must be getting old or wimpy because that Arizona Christmas is making me nostalgic. I'm getting sick of white Christmases (and Thanksgivings).


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

The one Christmas parade I rode in, I dressed up in buckskins, rode my saddle horse, and lead my Shetland pony, who was wearing a pack saddle full of gift wrapped presents with an undecorated Christmas tree strapped across the top.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

My DGD and DD in their local fair parade. Jessie won the parade championship 3 years in a row. Her pony really was impressed with herself and loved all the attention.

Lisa, you forgot white Easters--they are the worst!


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I've ridden/driven in probably 100 parades. Gotta have fun in your life. Here's just a few:


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for posting all the pic's folks. Awesome! Beautiful folks, animals and decorations too!

SFM in KY, that is an awesome Indian pic!

LisaInN.Idaho, Your DD's are beautiful and so are their horses!

Molly McKee, Beautiful family there. WoW Jessie's horse is really jazzed up! Is that homemade? Congrats on all the winnings there. Beautiful

Rogo, Thanks for sharing...I really got a kick out of those pic's Beautiful dress and I sure couldn't even attempt anything like your outfit in pic.#2 You pulled that off perfectly Are you in NM? I think those mountains in the background are looking familiar  

Thanks everyone for sharing pic's


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

galfriend, I've paraded in Arizona, California and Nevada, but not yet in New Mexico.

The parade for pic #2 took place in an 1800's town and they had asked me to wear my dance hall outfit. They didn't give trophies, they gave cash. First place got me $100!
The Mammoth jack and I are both wearing fishnet hose from Fredrick's Of Hollywood! (Always liked that place better than Victoria's Secret.)


----------

